# What tank width do you recommend



## angusshippey (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi there 

I have 2 types of lights that I want to use in a tank.

1 Arcadia 4 foot overhead luminaire 3x38w
2 x 175w 65ook metal halides.

I want the luminaire for the background plants and the Mh's for Riccia and 
Glossistigma Elantenoides in the front.

I'm limited to 4 foot (48in or 120cm) by the luminaire length
But with the Mh's I was hoping to have a wide tank for Discus to have space to turn .
My main worry is too much light on the glass to cause algae
What do you guys think ? or is it an overkill?
Thanks


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Unless you bought a tank that was super wide (over 36") using all the lights you have available is going to be massive overkill. The two MH pendants will be sufficient to light a 120g (48x24x24) tank.

Although there was some discussion on Amano's method of using a combo of PC and MH lighting (running the MH only for a few hours mid photo period), your Arcadia fixture would be hard to fit in combination with the MHs.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

If your heart is truly set on using both set of light a 48 x 48 x 30 tank would be incredible. All 4 sides visible and open topped. Ahh but I dream...

2 x175 is more then sufficent. Physically I can't see you being able to effectivly use 2 full size 48" fixtures over a standard 24" wide tank. There are fixtures that combine both if thats the effect you are looking for.


----------



## arellanon (Jan 2, 2005)

bharada said:


> Unless you bought a tank that was super wide (over 36") using all the lights you have available is going to be massive overkill. The two MH pendants will be sufficient to light a 120g (48x24x24) tank.
> 
> Although there was some discussion on Amano's method of using a combo of PC and MH lighting (running the MH only for a few hours mid photo period), your Arcadia fixture would be hard to fit in combination with the MHs.


Ah yes. My dream tank. 120g (48x24x24). That is a HUGE tank. The discus will have no problem turning in one of those. There is a 120g planted show tank at the entrance of Neptune's Reef in Torrance and I just love it! I think a tank that size coupled with those MH lamps will just SHINE!


----------

